# Looking at buying, but has following history of service issues. Please advise.



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like a lemon...


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Do not buy that car!


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Any vehicle with that much history is going to have more. Spend the extra few thousand dollars and get a new one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you squeeze it you might get lemonaide. I wouldn't go near this car.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

IF they'll throw in like a 6 or 7 year/100k mile warranty then maybe. Otherwise no.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Wait... GM will buy back your car as part of their custom satisfaction program?!? How many "inconveniences" does it take for the, to do that?????


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No. Don't do it.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Wait... GM will buy back your car as part of their custom satisfaction program?!? How many "inconveniences" does it take for the, to do that?????


Lemon laws typically state 3 major repairs and you qualify.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Lemon laws typically state 3 major repairs and you qualify.



I believe it is 3 visits for the exact same dealer attempted repair.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Lemon laws typically state 3 major repairs and you qualify.





upstater said:


> I believe it is 3 visits for the exact same dealer attempted repair.


It's 4 times for the same problem. I tried with my cobalt after it fried 3 ecm's!!! Love being stranded!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Run screaming into the night from this one. With that history, it will soon be at an auto auction, possibly out of state. The dealer is just trying to recoup his costs by selling it off the lot by offering the 1 year extended warranty. Lemon laws differ from state to state, but this one is yellow through and through.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Something about this whole thread gives me the heebie-jeebies! I would rather spend the few thousand and get a new one. Just my opinion.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This would be the type of Cruze that sets itself on fire and is unrelated to an oil change.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah ok. I knew it was three repairs. You sure its the same repair? Again it does vary by the state.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't buy any Cruze, you will regret it. Especially one that has more known problems then the ones that come from the factory.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

kkilburn said:


> Don't buy any Cruze, you will regret it. Especially one that has more known problems then the ones that come from the factory.


This member definitely seems not to like the Cruze at all!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

kkilburn said:


> Don't buy any Cruze, you will regret it. Especially one that has more known problems then the ones that come from the factory.


Nice cruze man!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Ah ok. I knew it was three repairs. You sure its the same repair? Again it does vary by the state.


In Ohio, it is 3 failed repairs for the same issue. You could have it in a dozen times for a dozen different things and it would not qualify as a lemon. This car wouldn't qualify in OH as a lemon, but it still has way too many visits for things going wrong. The supplied log has multiple entries for the same date as the service tech logged different time for different parts of a single service visit. It looks worse than it is, but it is still a vehicle to stay away from.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> This member definitely seems not to like the Cruze at all!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You're correct. I had the Cruze for 10 months before I had enough with it and traded it in for a different car. The Cruze had WAY too many problems. I was in and out of the dealership 15 times. I was even given two separate loaner Cruzes and they were even terrible. I mean just go to the main page on this website and look at the most recent threads and posts (the majority are Cruze related problems). I would highly suggest spending your money elsewhere than putting yourself in a burden with the Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

kkilburn said:


> You're correct. I had the Cruze for 10 months before I had enough with it and traded it in for a different car. The Cruze had WAY too many problems. I was in and out of the dealership 15 times. I was even given two separate loaner Cruzes and they were even terrible. I mean just go to the main page on this website and look at the most recent threads and posts (the majority are Cruze related problems). I would highly suggest spending your money elsewhere than putting yourself in a burden with the Cruze.



Well don't speak for the whole community In my case, i only have two complaints about this car, and that is the power in my engine (1.8L), and the transmission. Both can be fixed with the Trifecta Tune. 

Also, you can look around and there are plentiful people HAPPY about the Cruze especially the 12+ .


----------

